# need part number: EVAP canister purge control valve



## 3onthetree (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello everyone, I'm new to the forum and the original owner of my 97 Sentra GXE. I have a PO443 error code, and this is my next part to test. I want to be prepared to replace it. It's located at the charcoal canister, behind the drivers rear tire. I cannot find the Nissan part number. I did search the forum without luck. Can anyone help me with this? 
Thanks, Frank


----------



## PTXer (Aug 31, 2006)

Unfortunately I can't help you with the part number but I can tell you there are two possible valves listed for a 97. One has a flat seal area (where it mounts to the canister) the other has a male collar that extends into the canister. Both have o rings I believe. Your best bet would be to actually take it off to find out which one you have. It is simply two 8mm nuts, an electrical plug, and a hose. Put some penetrant on the nuts first. Some have said the bolts which are fed through the inside of the canister can break loose and turn with the nut (not good). You can also test it at the same time by jumpering it on the battery. There's a slide valve that will close when you apply voltage. Mine was rusted open. I did not trust online parts stores to picture the correct valve, so I went to the dealer and actually looked at the part to make sure I was getting the right one. It was $115. If it is rusted open like mine was there is not much down side to leaving it like that (venting the gas tank) unless you have to pass emissions. If it is stuck closed supposedly you can have trouble fueling up the car.


----------



## 3onthetree (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info PTXer, especially regarding the canister bolts. I see what that goes for $$ and don't need to replace that. l'll take your lead and bring the valve to the dealer if it fails a bench test. I have not refueled since the error code. I'm curious to see if anything happens as you describe. I had an extreme loss of power just before (continues to) the PO443 error. 
I had an EGR error recently (forgot the code) and replaced a deteriorated vac line between the EGR valve and EGRC-BPT valve. But it ran fine before and after that. I wonder if these previous/current issues are related.

I'll address the power loss as a new thread if it's not corrected by fixing this current problem.

What a great forum.
Thanks again for you help,
Frank


----------



## PTXer (Aug 31, 2006)

I am not familar with that code (will have to look it up tonight). The code on mine was 0903 which was a vent control valve whis is what we are talking about. There was no change in operation performance as a result of this. Maybe there is something else since you had the power loss. I did have to do the same hose on the EGR as you described too.


----------



## 3onthetree (Jun 24, 2009)

PTXer, The generic scan tool gives the error only as "Purge system purge valve C fault" From a Nissan SB dated 3/07, I found P0443 is "EVAP purge control valve & solenoid valve" I bench tested the EVAP canister purge control solenoid valve located under the hood, applying vacuum and 12v and it's working. I thought I would test the EVAP purge control valve next. 
I should mention the SB goes on to advise testing the EVAP system pressure sensor... so I may need to test this too. I'm open to any suggestions.
Thanks, Frank


----------



## PTXer (Aug 31, 2006)

Perhaps you may want to check the codes from the ECU as described in the sticky at the top of the forum. It may be more specific as to the possible code/problem. It also gives directions for reset so you can see if the error is persistent. I think the FSM (also stickied) has the code definitions. Sorry, I won't be much help past the issues I've experienced and repaired.


----------

